

Talk About Your Startup Idea with Paul Graham - DanielRibeiro
http://www.stanford.edu/dept/bingschool/giving_harvestmoon_2012.html

======
jashmenn
I love how it lists that a lunch with pg has an estimated value of $500. I'm
sure that many in our community would gladly pay 10x+ for an hour of his
advice.

~~~
ckluis
If Paul offered lunches everyday for $500 he could probably have his time
filled everyday.

------
DanBC
I wonder how long it'll take for someone to port PG to AIML?

([http://alicebot.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/chatbot-battles-
post-...](http://alicebot.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/chatbot-battles-post-match-
analysis.html))

~~~
bibinou
previously : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2598026>

<https://github.com/mindcrime/pgbot>

~~~
mion
There's not enough "hummm"

------
magikbum
(Guests must be less than 300 pounds to ride airship.)

\- best line

~~~
thechut
Came here to say this

------
andrewhillman
I think this will go for well over $500.

------
nwenzel
I can guarantee it will go for more than $500. If not to me for what I bid,
then it will go even higher than what I bid... which is a secret. So no one
bid $502, okay.

~~~
hokua
too late =)

------
rdl
The other item: Galapagos Adventure for Two (Item # 425, Donated by: The
Altamirano Family, Hyre Family, Lau/Palihapitiya Family, Sandi Gedeon Ganjavi,
Jennifer Winters, Est. Item Value: $3800) looks pretty fun, too, but probably
less useful to a startup.

------
hokua
What would make more money: Paul Graham lunches everyday for a month at a
lower price or limiting supply to 1 Paul Graham lunch at the coming auction
price?

------
robomartin
My prediction: $50K to $100K

I hope I am right. It's a good cause.

Here's an idea: PG, how about offering a lunch meeting to the HN member who
makes the closest prediction to the winning bid? They would have to post it on
HN and FB or something like that. This serves the purpose of helping advertise
this worthy cause.

~~~
philwelch
And since you're the only one to make a prediction so far, obviously it's in
your best interest as well ;)

